# cheaper timbrens?



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

are there any other companies that make bump stops like timbrens?? i can do air shocks or air bags to the front of my s10 and my torsion bars are already cranked up. i just cant justify spending 200+ on bump stops 

is there any alternatives?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Timberns are more then "bump stops," you can try Airlift and their aircells.


----------



## Jammin' (Aug 23, 2011)

Northern Tool has some for $100.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394870_200394870


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

The ones from Northern Tool are Buyers AKA truckstar. Super springs has the sumo...which the air lift air cell is a copy of. With it being an s-10....timbren may be the only one with an application for you though


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

[email protected];1327577 said:


> . With it being an s-10....timbren may be the only one with an application for you though


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Jammin';1327569 said:


> Northern Tool has some for $100.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394870_200394870


Double check, But I think those are for a 2wd truck. Ive looked all over, timbrens are your best bet. Had them on my jimmy last year and just sold the used set to my buddy for half the price. Sorry, wish I could of helped you out


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I remember last year i inquired about the sumo springs from Jim and he never got back to me.


----------



## rbmarvin77 (Sep 19, 2011)

Believe it or not I ordered some Timbrens from Amazon today, they were the cheapest I could find. Local parts store wanted $270.00, ebay $199.00, Amazon $171.xx w/ free shipping. Amazon was the cheapest I could find for "timbrens" I didn't bother looking for other brand names or spin offs.


----------

